# A Women Who Doesn't Like her Clit Licked



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

My wife is great in bed, our sex is great and she is not afraid of giving head. But the odd thing is she doesn't like to receive oral. A women who prefers to give than receive oral, its ironic isn't it? It just sucks (pun intended) because I love performing oral. The question is, are there anymore women out there that don't like clitoral stimulus?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> The question is, are there anymore women out there that don't like clitoral stimulus?


on planet Earth? none documented. let the piling on begin. but i've never met a woman who doesn't like it (and i've met a few).


----------



## Dancing Nancie (Jul 1, 2008)

voivod said:


> on planet Earth? none documented. let the piling on begin. but i've never met a woman who doesn't like it (and i've met a few).


Wow... I certainly have been with my fair share of women, and I haven't ever come across any that didn't like it done... Im baffled on this one for sure.


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Dancing Nancie said:


> Wow... I certainly have been with my fair share of women, and I haven't ever come across any that didn't like it done... Im baffled on this one for sure.


heh heh...i dont even HAVE ONE...and i want mine licked...


----------



## HappyAtLast (Jan 25, 2010)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> My wife is great in bed, our sex is great and she is not afraid of giving head. But the odd thing is she doesn't like to receive oral. A women who prefers to give than receive oral, its ironic isn't it? It just sucks (pun intended) because I love performing oral. The question is, are there anymore women out there that don't like clitoral stimulus?


I can't imagine any woman not liking it-I mean, there are, what, maybe 50 million nerve endings there.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

My wife just doesnt like anything... :-(


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

How sad for you, psycho.


----------



## keefer (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine does not like it either. It is more the thought of it for her than the feel. I have tried to talk to her about it. Drives me crazy, but I have finally come to the conclusion, it is her loss.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

Would this be like a guy not wanting a BJ. I could not even fathom even one man on this earth or even who ever existed that would not like a BJ. Only thing I would think of a guy not wanting one would be some really strict religious mind bending. 

I have thought of the same thing. There was a time in our marriage where my wife would not let me go down on her. I think it had more to do with general lack of intimacy in our relationship and she probably did not want to feel pressure to return the favor at the time. 

Still to this day my wife has to be in the mood for me to go down on her and will turn it down several times. She always seems to really enjoy it when it happens though. Very strange.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

it's not just eating her out, its basically any type of stimuli. Now people might ask how does she reach nirvana with out any clit play? Well we do a lot of fore play every time we have sex, so that helps a lot. But every time I go to touch, lick, or anything else she says "it's too much" as if its an uncomfortable tikkel... any women have that problem I don't know.


----------



## chuckf75 (Sep 6, 2009)

The couple of girls I knew who did not like it seemed to be more about embaressment than anything but I did have a girlfriend who claimed it was simply too much stimulation. I learned to never directly lick her on the clit but to just go around it and she grew to love it. Frankly, she was a lot of work but that was when I got my "skills"...


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

wimmin are finicky creatures


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

1. some women may have insecurities about their bodies and find it too intimate and embarrassing. They "think too much" and they never completely lose control in bed. It is not that they don't like the feeling of it, they just can't relax.

2. it could be that some women had bad experience in the past. not all men are good in bed. some men think they know what they are doing but they don't. some women have extremely sensitive clits.

3. maybe some women find the act disturbing - and rather prefer a more old fashioned sex. These women might prefer finger stimulation and kissing as foreplay.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

We talked about it last night, she does not like it. guess its a simple as that it never has it been about her being self conscious because there are other southern parts she loves getting licked


----------



## nikon (Nov 9, 2009)

that is strange - seriously. Why exactly doesn't she like it? Did she say anything more specific?


----------



## laredo (Jan 23, 2010)

If she does not like it, you should probably forget about it. Does she give you bj's.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

hubby said:


> I could not even fathom even one man on this earth or even who ever existed that would not like a BJ.


My ex did not ... did not even like being touched ... made him all jumpy like a girl :scratchhead:


----------



## cone (Aug 6, 2008)

I would assume she would like it but is fearful of you finding her objectionable down there? 
Has she been made to feel nasty by someone in her past? 
I had to get my wife to relax with me and enjoy it. Her ex simply didnt like doing it so his method of dealing with that was to make her think she was nasty... sorry bastard. 
She has about the finest vagina I've ever had the pleasure of burying my face in!


As for the other, I knew a guy at a previous employer that didnt like blowjobs, we were all jokingly discussing blowjobs and he said "uh, yuck, thats where you pee".... unfortunate bastard... lol


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

Well it's like this, she likes when I kiss her down there like I'm making out with it. But she does not like me to lick her clit. As far as her ass licked she is a big fan. She likes hard rough pull hair squeeze nipple till they are red type of women. She acts like i am tickling her feet or something anytime i try to lick or touch her clit. One time in good faith she let me do it for about 10 secs b4 she said it was "too much"


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> Well it's like this, she likes when I kiss her down there like I'm making out with it. But she does not like me to lick her clit. As far as her ass licked she is a big fan. She likes hard rough pull hair squeeze nipple till they are red type of women. She acts like i am tickling her feet or something anytime i try to lick or touch her clit. One time in good faith she let me do it for about 10 secs b4 she said it was "too much"


Could be over sensitive? When i first met GF she was not into this either. Somehow over time, she now loves it. Still not too much on the clit but I can fully "go to town". She is very sensitive. Sensitive not mentally but I guess many more nerve endings or something... just "too much"

You say she's ok with using your tongue then its probably not a mental thing. 

I have seen both extremes. Those that only cum when clit licked and those that dont cum like that and only with intercourse or toys. 

If she lets you down there,... your task should you choose to accept it is to STAY down there until you figure out how to make it pleasing to her. (tough life i know)

If you like licking her, dont be so obsessed with HOW she gets off. Find out what does get her off and do that well!!
Avoid the clit or dont give it so much attention, just a little here and there.


----------



## MrP.Bodybig (Jul 21, 2009)

good advice thanks I do accept the challenge I will make timed notes about it. lol


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Lol!!! and if I could lick mine I would!!



Evil thing about the human body...aint it?


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

can't be true... ask her again


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> They do exist I have a friend who hates it!!


i love a challenge!!!!


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> No this girl HATES it, no guy would ever stand a chance.


i love a challenge!!!
And yes.. i meant to say the same thign over and if you persist ...so will I.!!


----------



## bacala787 (Feb 7, 2010)

Star said:


> No this girl HATES it, no guy would ever stand a chance.


no "guy" still leaves some options open


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Vino not even you would come close to winning that challenge, she would rather die than let a guy do that to her, she absolutely HATES it.
> 
> Don't get it myself as even if you get bad head its still kinda good, if that makes sense?


There MUST be something behind that.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> You're telling me? I know I have tried to talk to her about it, but she says she just doesn't like it.
> 
> There is more to it than that I think possibly insecurites about how she may look/taste down there maybe? I think that's what holds a lot of women back.


must be.. thats one of the best forms of play on earth.... and service to your partner....and submission and ...well you probably get it, literally and figuratively speaking


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

Star said:


> Oh definately, but she will not go there. full stop. I keep telling her "girl you're missing out, relax" and go grab H, will she? Nope!



OUCH..poor guy.


----------



## JustMe23 (Feb 3, 2010)

My two cents...it's a very, very sensitive area. Just because it's too much for her doesn't mean anything bad. Again, I'll harp by mentioning this book..."_She Comes First_" by Ian Kerner. So glad my husband read this book!!!


----------



## lonelywife (Jan 25, 2010)

Plain and simple: there is an emotional connection lack somewhere.

Thats how I feel with my H, even tho I looooove oral. It just feels "icky" for lack of a better word. Oral sex is so personal, when emotional connection is lacking or damaged, a woman will not feel like it. IMHO.


----------



## dantanph (Feb 7, 2010)

Personally, this is the best thing I love and crave for. However, I noticed my husband does not give me enough of it. I give him heads, though.

I know some friends who are not comfortable with the idea.


----------



## jason (Dec 12, 2009)

It might not be the case, but it could also be on your side. I used to hate blowjobs. Turns out I didn't hate blowjobs, I just hated my wife's technique. After I discussed it with her several times over the years she somehow never got it right.

After we split up (not because of the bad blowjobs, mind you) I received fantastic oral from a few girls that made me realize blowjobs weren't so bad after all.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Magdalen (Feb 9, 2010)

I enjoy oral, but it is not a big deal. My husband does not do it, he did not have much experience in giving orally and when we were dating, he only did it once. I never made a big deal about it, so it just doesn't happen.


----------



## Sun (Nov 23, 2009)

My guess is if it felt good the way you were doing it, she would like it. It is all about technique and sadly, some men do not know what to do with the clit even if it had an instruction manual and a LED light attached to it.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nikon said:


> 1. some women may have insecurities about their bodies and find it too intimate and embarrassing. They "think too much" and they never completely lose control in bed. It is not that they don't like the feeling of it, they just can't relax.


 I used to feel that way, but not any more! I used to always push the husband away, just couldn't bare the thought of HOW he could possibly enjoy that. It was all in my mind, I could not allow myself to enjoy the experience. I also took little pleasure in BJ's, only offered this if I wanted to bribe him for something. It was bad. 

I am just an example of how this CAN CHANGE for some women. Once I educated myself more about Sex, and lost those rediculous inhibitions, I was literally Re-born.  Re-awakened, Now can't get enough of those BJ's and LOVE when he goes down there.


----------



## JRAbbit (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't. I use to....... then I met my husband. He is so bad at it I won't let him near it with his mouth. 

Could very well be the reason why she doesn't like it.


----------



## RunnerGirl (Feb 20, 2010)

Recieving oral really makes me uncomfortable. I've tried it a bunch of times but I don't like it. I think it's largely mental. I love performing oral. So I guess I'm along your wife's camp in this one. 

It doesn't matter how good the guy is at it or anything. I just don't like it. 
I'm also not a tongue fan, period. 

Weird or not, that's how it is. haha


----------



## goincrazy (Feb 20, 2010)

I absolutely love it, but my H refuses to go there.


----------



## 63Vino (Dec 23, 2009)

goincrazy said:


> i absolutely love it, but my h refuses to go there.


boooo h


----------



## niceegirl (Mar 1, 2010)

I wish my man would like it as much as you do. (


----------



## Anancletos (May 7, 2010)

I know the problem. My wife does not really like it either. I think it is because she might be embarrassed for some reason. Sometimes she allows me and eventually she reaches an orgasm, but she is just not comfortable with the idea of somebody licking her. I keep telling her how nice she tastes and how great she looks. But : nope...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

nikon said:


> 1. some women may have insecurities about their bodies and find it too intimate and embarrassing. They "think too much" and they never completely lose control in bed. It is not that they don't like the feeling of it, they just can't relax.


This is how I used to feel for the Looonnnnggggeessstttt time, finally overcame thankfully. 

Sounds like your wife does not have these issues though. I think it might have been better if she did! What a bummer if you enjoy the act so much.


----------



## Anancletos (May 7, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> This is how I used to feel for the Looonnnnggggeessstttt time, finally overcame thankfully.



The logical question : How exactely did you manage to get over it then?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Anancletos said:


> The logical question : How exactely did you manage to get over it then?


 For me, I think I was too religiously minded back in the day, for one - that guilt/shame/dirty feeling used to wash over me. Probably because of earlier faulty teaching in church. Things picked up along the way. 

Yes, I know it was MY husband -all was allowed to be explored !! But those feelings still rose up in me, plus my mind was working in overdrive -thinking the whole time "How in God's name could he enjoy this!" where I should have just relaxed & concentrated on HOW it feels. Kinda pathetic. 

I 1st had to loosen up, get educated & get rid of my sexual shame . Plus hormones rising up in me in later years, I know this played a part as well. I often feel like a Lusty teenage boy -in my 40's. I now Love Porn, love oral , love it all.


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

_But every time I go to touch, lick, or anything else she says "it's too much" as if its an uncomfortable tikkel... any women have that problem I don't know. _

I wanted to tell you the reason your wife doesn't like oral but wasn't going to reply because there are so many pages of replies and I don't figure you are still keeping up with this thread. I just figured some woman chimed in to let you know the reason. But then I read your above statement and couldn't resist.

The main reason any woman doesn't like oral is that her guy doesn't do it right. The clue is in the title of your thread "her clit licked". Gives me a clue that you go down licking and flicking away, which is annoying. The pleasure is not in the licking. It's in the sucking. Purse your lips over her clit as if to whistle. Then gently suck on it with your lips pursed. You will drive her wild. The licking part isn't so much on the clit but mostly the area directly beneath it. Do the combination of those two, and she will never again tell you she doesn't like it.


----------



## Anancletos (May 7, 2010)

There is a good book about this. It's called : "the ultimate guide to cunnilingus" and it's written by Violet Blue. It talks about various techniques, various forms and shapes. It also gives an overview of what alternatives you can try, things not to do, and how to get somebody to be more open towards receiving oral sex. It's a good book that can maybe be a starting point to discover a solution.


----------



## PeasNCarrots (Apr 5, 2010)

Sounds to me like maybe she doesnt know how to tell you what she feels. Maybe its not that she doesnt like you licking her clit but that its too much..... too much feeling. When I was younger and a guy would go down on me I loved it, the second he hit my clit it was like I stuck my finger in a light socket!!!!! and I would wiggle my way to the top of the bed to get away from him. I would suggest trying something that will numb her clit a little, maybe analease? Also, it could be that you are not being rough enough, licking was too soft for me at times, hard sucking and even some light biting was better. Sounds like opposites I know but.... were women..... lol


----------



## arianavatum (May 16, 2010)

I don't like it because I hate it when he goes down there and then he kisses me. It's disgusting! And he has no idea of how to do anything well in bed.


----------



## 2Daughters (May 13, 2010)

When I was younger I mistook a hemmorroid on my girlfriend for the clit...yeck!!


----------



## chugirl (Apr 17, 2010)

I so much loooove it but my hubby refuses to go down there,he prefers to use his fingers which does nothin for me unless I close my eyes and imagine his fingers to be his lips.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tattoomommy (Aug 14, 2009)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> We talked about it last night, she does not like it. guess its a simple as that it never has it been about her being self conscious because there are other southern parts she loves getting licked


......now THAT is interesting to me. For a while I didn't let my H go down on me just because I felt bad that it would take a while. But he was adamant about getting it done and now, well it takes him .2 seconds to take care of me. It did take a while to get to this point, but it's great now that we're there. It was too much stimulation at first, but he figured out not to hit it directly until closer to the end and he discovered- as I did- some other things that helped out. IMO, she needs to let you! She'll be thanking herself for it once she realizes how freaking awesome that is. Man, where's my husband... lol!


----------



## Kuryos (May 22, 2010)

Here's another thought on this topic, albeit belatedly.

I don't know whether the majority of men who have responded to this topic are circumcised e.g. North American, but I am male and of Western European extraction and am thus not circumcised. I am now over 50 but I can still vaguely remember when I first started masturbating and learnt by trial-and-error how to pull back my foreskin to increase the level of sensation I could enjoy. I can remember how delicate and sensitive my glans was then such that at first I was reticient to touch it directly. Now some 40 years later my glans have become sufficiently acclimatised to direct manipulation that I have no problem directly rubbing it quite firmly, even without lubrication.

Now transfer that experience to that of many women whose clitoris has perhaps always been hidden behind a full or tight clitoral hood so that not even the tip has been exposed until it receives direct or even firm indirect manipulation by their partners tongue? Multiply this sensation by virtue of the fact that women have more nerve endings per area unit than men have in the head of their penis and it is possible to get some idea of the level of physical sensitivity being played out. Under such circumstances I could well believe that they would still experience similar levels of sensitivity that they might find off-putting until they can also become similarly acclimatised. Some women will have already have become acclimatised to some extent during their formative years through friction with tight underwear or other friction-inducing events e.g. bike riding, horse riding, their own masturbation experiences etc. Others may, however, have not.

Besides, has anyone considered how rough the surface of the tongue is; even seen a photograph under a microscope? Smooth it ain't! So, perhaps if you want to initiate your partner in to this form of sex play then, as others have suggested, the way to start is through indirect and slight manipulation maybe with natural or artificial lubrication and your finger tip. It does generally give you greater control to begin with. Or how about using some other aid with a more delicate touch. On one other web site I read about a partner who used a very soft make-up brush to titillate his partners exposed clitoris tip. Or how about a gentle flow of water or a soft water spray? As one female contributor here commented to the uninitiated it can feel like an 'electric shock' on first experience. I can relate to that from all those years ago. What other ways would you women suggest to your partner?

Of course, if your partner's reluctance is due to a psychological hang-up then an entirely different approach is needed; one that needs to convince her that the process is not 'dirty' or that it is all the more enjoyable and exciting because it is! Nor are their 'parts' 'down there' ugly or dirty but rather a natural part of them that without which they would be very much 'incomplete'.

Cheers all. Above all have FUN!


----------



## cherrypie18 (Feb 21, 2010)

2Daughters said:


> When I was younger I mistook a hemmorroid on my girlfriend for the clit...yeck!!


oh my god! :lol:


----------



## BlueFire (May 21, 2010)

A lot of people don't seem to be reading the OP's posts. From what he's said, it's not about an "icky gross-don't-go-there" mentality. After all he said she loves her ass being licked. I know for some women it's a hygiene thing ("ew blood comes out of there"), but in this woman's case it's a sensitivity issue. I knew one girl that was really sensitive on her clit and couldn't bear to have it touched directly. Only around it.

It may take some vibrator stimulation in the area over a period of time to help calm things down a bit.




arianavatum said:


> I don't like it because I hate it when he goes down there and then he kisses me. It's disgusting! And he has no idea of how to do anything well in bed.


Have you tried educating him?




Susan2010 said:


> The pleasure is not in the licking. It's in the sucking. Purse your lips over her clit as if to whistle. Then gently suck on it with your lips pursed. You will drive her wild.


Thanks for the tip and I'll keep that one in mind, but in my experience every woman is different. There is simply no consistency of techniques. Many women seem to have one way that gets them off that never seems to work on other women.


----------



## SunShineLady01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Perhaps your wife has had a bad experience with having her clit licked. I remember an ex bf did not know what he was doing. He actually bit me down there, causing me much pain and discomfort. There was nothing pleasurable and satisfying about it. And it left me scary and somewhat uncomfortable when my current hubby wanted to explore my southern region. I actually had to build my nerve and confidence in him, truly believing and trusting that he would not hurt me. It took a little time.
Needless to say, my hubby knows exactly what he is doing, there is only pleasure and satisfaction. :smthumbup:


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Honestly I don't find it strange at all. Women are all different.

If she finds it is too much stimulation at her clit when she's excited. Have you tried doing it first? Before any other foreplay? Maybe she has a 5 minute window or something so you can have your fun too. 

I need and like TONS of pressure on the clit but don't find a tongue much use at all.

But I have friends who love the tongue when used by someone like Chuck who realizes it's an art and you need the swirl.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So don't do it. What many women want is to be miserable so they can get together with their friends and talk about who hates men more.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Silhouette (Mar 8, 2011)

SaffronPower said:


> But I have friends who love the tongue when used by someone like Chuck who realizes it's an art and you need the swirl.


Big ditto to this! :smthumbup:


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

2Daughters said:


> When I was younger I mistook a hemmorroid on my girlfriend for the clit...yeck!!


Seriously?


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> So don't do it. What many women want is to be miserable so they can get together with their friends and talk about who hates men more.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You crack me up Runs


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

SaffronPower said:


> You crack me up Runs


Oh my, listening to my wife talk to her friends on the phone is a trip. I call it The Male Bashing Manifesto. One if her friends, divorced, serial cheater, hates men so much she wants to BE one.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

MrP.Bodybig said:


> My wife is great in bed, our sex is great and she is not afraid of giving head. But the odd thing is she doesn't like to receive oral. A women who prefers to give than receive oral, its ironic isn't it? It just sucks (pun intended) because I love performing oral. The question is, are there anymore women out there that don't like clitoral stimulus?



I love good clit action, but not really an oral person myself. I suppose there are times when i am shoving his head down there, and I am not sure if it how it is being done or me, but I would rather give than receive there.


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> Oh my, listening to my wife talk to her friends on the phone is a trip. I call it The Male Bashing Manifesto. One if her friends, divorced, serial cheater, hates men so much she wants to BE one.


Oh I so KNOW women like that. *snickers* I wonder if they ever to stop and think, "Who'd want to be married to me?"


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah there's that. Anyway I'm sure lots of men get together and talk trash about their wives and girlfriends in earshot. To me it's kind of like slapping her in the face in public. I mean, bear your burdens, man.


----------



## Supernocturnal (Oct 25, 2015)

I know I'm 5 yrs late to this question but don't worry and enjoy your BJ'S. For etc. I need rougher stimulation than tongue since I masturbate a lot. it's also visually gross for a guy to go down on me. You are probably not doing anything wrong.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

nikon said:


> 1. some women may have insecurities about their bodies and find it too intimate and embarrassing. They "think too much" and they never completely lose control in bed. It is not that they don't like the feeling of it, they just can't relax.
> 
> 2. it could be that some women had bad experience in the past. not all men are good in bed. some men think they know what they are doing but they don't. some women have extremely sensitive clits.
> 
> 3. maybe some women find the act disturbing - and rather prefer a more old fashioned sex. These women might prefer finger stimulation and kissing as foreplay.


Reason number one sounds like my wife. Previous partners have said I'm good at oral. I really enjoy it but my wife can't seem to get past seeing her vag as gross even though I tell her that I love it and crave it. 

She's not much for giving either but that's another story.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Old thread.

My ex wife had a hyper-sensitive clit, so oral sex was a no-go for her. She could only get off with indirect stimulation with a vibrator, and only by herself. She'd tense up if I went near there, at the possibility I would accidentally directly hit her clit.


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

alexm said:


> Old thread.
> 
> My ex wife had a hyper-sensitive clit, so oral sex was a no-go for her. She could only get off with indirect stimulation with a vibrator, and only by herself. She'd tense up if I went near there, at the possibility I would accidentally directly hit her clit.


My wife has said something like that, as well. The thing that bugs me though is that she says that she knows how to touch her clit, but doesn't like me to try and won't share her trick.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

JoeHenderson said:


> My wife has said something like that, as well. The thing that bugs me though is that she says that she knows how to touch her clit, but doesn't like me to try and won't share her trick.


Hear, hear. Having a woman with a no-fly zone from navel to knees is the most damned irritating thing in existence.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Maybe if you take your pants off first, Cletus, that region won't be a no "fly" zone.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Married but Happy said:


> Maybe if you take your pants off first, Cletus, that region won't be a no "fly" zone.


Hey, if I'm getting caught in the zipper, I'm taking somebody else down with me.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

JoeHenderson said:


> My wife has said something like that, as well. The thing that bugs me though is that she says that she knows how to touch her clit, but doesn't like me to try and won't share her trick.


I suspect it has nothing to do with YOU, and more to do with the control she has over her own sensitive area.

I have a sensitive area on my lower back, of all places. No idea what it's about, but if somebody touches me there, I tense up. I obviously have no problem touching that area on my own.

My ex wife couldn't touch her own clit directly, either (afaik). The only way she could orgasm was using a vibrator around that area, I guess using the labia as a buffer. The vibrations would still reach the clitoris, but it wasn't direct.

It's physiological, I wouldn't worry about it. My current wife will use her vibrator directly on her clit, and it takes her 30 seconds to ramp it up to full power, she'll orgasm in another 30 seconds, and she'll be highly sensitive for maybe a minute after orgasm, then she's ready to go again. If you follow along and do the math, she's capable of an orgasm every 2 minutes, and can go 4 or 5 in a row sometimes, then want me inside after for a different type of orgasm, or two, depending on how long I take. This is not uncommon, nor is being a "one and done" kind of woman.

The other (admittedly few) women I've been with have been one and done. One of them quite literally. If she finished before I did, I couldn't go anywhere near her lower region, including with PIV, and I'd have to hope she'd recover enough to finish me off in other ways, otherwise it was up to me. 

The others were done after one, but I could at least keep going myself until I finished. My current wife is the only multi-orgasmic woman I've been with.

All bodies are different.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

Maybe some guys need this lesson 

Cunnilingus Class - Key & Peele Video Clip | Comedy Central


----------



## JoeHenderson (Oct 3, 2011)

alexm said:


> JoeHenderson said:
> 
> 
> > My wife has said something like that, as well. The thing that bugs me though is that she says that she knows how to touch her clit, but doesn't like me to try and won't share her trick.
> ...


Yes, all bodies are different. The sex life is improving but I wouldn't mind her having a little more comfort in this area. I'd be very willing and attentive. You know, she also doesn't like vibrators, or at least has never tried.


----------



## dash74 (Jan 3, 2015)

I had a girlfriend in hs and her clit was hyper sensitive I had to lick all around it as direct stimulation her words "almost painful" after an orgasm direct stimulation was fine, it was just plain backwards from most women


----------



## rlranger (Aug 25, 2016)

I have same problem now. Wife is 48, use to love it. Now if I'm lucky enough to get down there it still drives her crazy, the problem is about 99% of time when I try now I get stopped. Almost to point I am going to quit trying.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

